
ColorHug is an open source display colorimeter - adambyrtek
http://www.hughski.com/
======
mbyrne
Soooo refreshing to see a competitive feature comparison chart where the
company posting the feature match ups doesn't have ALL green check boxes (and
the competitors are "missing" features, of course.)

------
CJefferson
I might be going completely off-the-wall here, but are the cameras in mobile
phones reliable enough to be used as a sensor.

Obviously there would have to be a two-stage process:

1) Someone with your model of phone (iphone 4 say) figures out the properties
of the camera and uploads a 'phone profile'.

2) You use that profile to calibrate your LCD screen.

I'm just curious, because I've never seen this idea done, or rejected
outright. This might be because there is some really obvious reason to reject
it that I am missing.

~~~
andrewjshults
Probably not to achieve a level of accuracy better than just following an on
screen calibration wizard. I say this having done studio photography where we
used a GretagMacbeth Color Checker
(<http://www.rmimaging.com/information/colorchecker.html>) to calibrate the
camera back (PhaseOne P25+ on a Hasselblad H2) beforehand. The colors are
already pretty accurate straight out of the camera but when you're trying to
match specific colors between the print and real life objects, ever little bit
counts. I wouldn't expect a mobile phone camera module to have nearly the same
level of quality control as a medium format digital back either.

The other reason (and this is probably more realistic, since most people don't
do the full end to end calibration) is that the mobile phone camera would pick
up the ambient light as well as what you were trying to measure. Colorimeters
sit right on the screen (on CRTs they used to suction cup on) to block out any
ambient light.

~~~
CJefferson
Thank you, that saved me investigating if I should write such an app.

Of course, selling snake oil colour calibration to iPhone users might still
make money ;)

------
dtf
Fantastic! Looks like desktop colour management is finally starting to happen
for Linux. I don't really feel like I trust the low end commercial offerings
anyway - at least this will be something that can be examined.

------
amalag
Where this could be very cool is for LCD / Plasma TV's. But that is another
beast I guess

------
wmf
I don't see a BOM or anything; maybe that will be released later.

------
rorrr
Linux only? Fail.

You pretty much didn't cover any of the market that need this (e.g. photoshop
users, graphic designers, photographers).

~~~
antrix
Professional Photoshop users already have existing hardware. This is trying to
fill the gap that none (afaik) of the existing hardware offerings support
Linux.

Also, if you really care, they say they'll ship a Linux Live CD with the
device. So you boot your Windows machine with the live CD, take the readings
with the device, save the color profile to a file on USB, reboot to Windows &
import the profile. The generated profile itself is cross-platform.

At least that's what they say :)

~~~
regomodo
I have a spyder 3 that works in Linux via argyllcms.

